# Hello Snowbasin



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Slam Section...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right ( =

Didn't think I was going to make it in here this season. 

Wellllcome to Utah


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowbasin is a pretty rad mountain. They have some unbelievable slackcountry there too. It's also pretty damn dangerous. One of the biggest and deepest debris piles I have seen is on a line just outside of the resort boundaries there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty much the same thing happened to me at Loveland over New Year's weekend. I was popping off those wind lips that always form off of Lift 8 between the chair and the cat track leading over from Lift 4. Same situation of flat light, but I was having too much fun and was much lower on the mountain than I thought. I popped off another what I thought was a wind lip and mid-air, post 180 I realized that I'd just launched right into the cat track. I tucked and thought I might carry it, but I landed right on the far edge of it and just yard sale'd. That was a nice ankle sprain.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> $66 for a half run that jacked me up pretty bad


Doh! Reckless abandon and first day jitters bit me at Breckenridge a few years back.



killclimbz said:


> Snowbasin is a pretty rad mountain. They have some unbelievable slackcountry there too.


I'm glad to see someone give Basin some love. I think that mountain is great, while a little remote, the varied terrain is great. And, as a tourist, the speedy lift service provides for ample runs/day. I've seen some many people bash the place because of the Sun Valley Glitz and Glam. Cmmon, while the place is super pretty (the marble bathrooms on the back side of the mtn are pretty funny), the terrain is vast and awesome!

Yeah Yeah Basin!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, the Virgin Mary would be proud to take a dump in the restrooms at Snowbasin. The only place I have been too that is nicer is Aspen. This is a good thing. Snowbasin is a great place.


----------

